# What is it?



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if this is a really nice bend by a siding expert, or a trim piece from a window manufacturer?

I seem to recall installing a Pella patio door, that had a similar trim piece.... If its a custom bend , its out of my league.


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

EMINNYS said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is a really nice bend by a siding expert, or a trim piece from a window manufacturer?
> 
> I seem to recall installing a Pella patio door, that had a similar trim piece.... If its a custom bend , its out of my league.


From that picture it looks custom to me. Any more pix?


----------



## paul100 (Dec 7, 2008)

That is a custom bend using pvc coating aluminum.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

It was field bent. A pretty simple one at that. Take a good look at it, if you have used a break, you'll figure it out.

Tom


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

kambrooks said:


> From that picture it looks custom to me. Any more pix?


I am embarassed to say that if that is a custom bend, I wouldnt even attempt it.... I thought it was really done well.... 
I am not a siding expert by any means.......


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> It was field bent. A pretty simple one at that. Take a good look at it, if you have used a break, you'll figure it out.
> 
> Tom


 Thanks Tom.... The second photo shows one more detail.... I have used a break for simple bends, on fascia, and wrapping a couple of beams.....it is not my favorite tool... I alsohavnt seen this done before, if it is simple I think it should be done all the time, It looked great!


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

It looks like it might have been the brickmold profile from a Brake Buddy. If not, you would need to have a better brake, i.e not the Windy brake, since there are angles > 90*.
Either way, they are very easy to do.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I'll make you a video tomorrow


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

MKnAs Dad said:


> It looks like it might have been the brickmold profile from a Brake Buddy. If not, you would need to have a better brake, i.e not the Windy brake, since there are angles > 90*.
> Either way, they are very easy to do.


I just watched a video showing a bend made with a braske buddy.... That looks like it to me..... 
Why isnt this done more commonly, it really is sharp looking.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll make you a video tomorrow


I was up in Auburn NY years ago for a hockey tournament..... Man was it cold up there.... I hope you arnt working outside.... I am looking forward to the video..... Thanks


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

EMINNYS said:


> I was up in Auburn NY years ago for a hockey tournament..... Man was it cold up there.... I hope you arnt working outside.... I am looking forward to the video..... Thanks


Me too :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

you dont need a brake buddy to bend that. its just like a z fascia just with the return on top and bottom.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> you dont need a brake buddy to bend that. its just like a z fascia just with the return on top and bottom.


 OK Lets go to the videotape.......


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

EMINNYS said:


> I was up in Auburn NY years ago for a hockey tournament..... Man was it cold up there.... I hope you arnt working outside.... I am looking forward to the video..... Thanks


Casey park arena. Was it still open to the outside or did they have it enclosed. I spent most of my childhood there. Oh yeah infant I was working outside today wrapping some windows. But inside tomorrow thank god, had to take an hour long shower to get blood flowing when I got back


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Casey park arena. Was it still open to the outside or did they have it enclosed. I spent most of my childhood there. Oh yeah infant I was working outside today wrapping some windows. But inside tomorrow thank god, had to take an hour long shower to get blood flowing when I got back


 The rink was outside , but if I remember correctly the kids got dressed inside through some doors.... I was coaching , and I was ridiculously cold.. The kids were all sweating like hell. It was the NY State Tournamnent and we only had 9 kids on our roster. Man could they skate...... We wore down in the end, but what a ride that year was........


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

EMINNYS said:


> The rink was outside , but if I remember correctly the kids got dressed inside through some doors.... I was coaching , and I was ridiculously cold.. The kids were all sweating like hell. It was the NY State Tournamnent and we only had 9 kids on our roster. Man could they skate...... We wore down in the end, but what a ride that year was........


They built a pole barn over top the rink connected to the other building. And they have it heated now.


----------



## mastersplinter (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks like a bend where the capping guy actually cared to follow the brick mould as opposed to just bending it square. Its the quality of a person that takes pride in their work and works for a good hourly wage as opposed to piecework subcontractor.

It really isn't that much more work to make a job look that much better.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its not bad looking homeade trim but it not keep water from getting in the head of the window.


----------



## EMINNYS (Nov 29, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Its not bad looking homeade trim but it not keep water from getting in the head of the window.[/QUOTE
> 
> Whoever did it also flashed round the entire window...... Additionally it is undercover (inside a 3 seasons room)..... I thought it was a crime to tear those windows out and install newer but inferior windows..


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

After a little training this was bent by my oldest daughter in 1994, she was 15 at the time. 

She did all the metal work on this home. 

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> After a little training this was bent in 1994 by my oldest daughter, she was 15 at the time.
> 
> She did all the metal work on this home.
> 
> Tom


Looks nice. I only have 14 years 7 month 24 days till my daughter is 15


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Enjoy the time with her, it flies. My oldest is 1200 miles away and soon will be 35. My youngest is 25 years old and 100 miles away.

Tom


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Feels like yesterday I was waiting in the hospital


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Posting that video in a second


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaqehirSTsY

gives you an idea of how to bend it


----------



## CraftyJT (Feb 25, 2012)

Around here you can get that profile in prevent 10' sticks. For fairly cheap. Think we pay About 5$ a stick. . Way easier/faster than bending it yourself.


----------

